# Lost chicken is found!



## Noir (Jan 15, 2013)

I thought a hawk took my speckled hamburg last night. My sister, mom and I looked for three hours inside the coop, pen and around our 4 acre field. Today, at five o'clock I found her huddled by the other back door in the opposite direction of the coop. She survived the night with temps in the negatives and the day with temps in the teens. She doesn't have any frost bite. And seems alert. Is there anything I should watch for? Or check out? Or know for my own education?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow! She's a tough little girl! I think you've covered all the bases. Bet she was sooo happy to see you!  She is so pretty!


----------

